# Skin Spots?



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey everyone... I have a few questions about my little one. She is all white, smooth coat and she has all these little (and some big) spots all over her.. not on her fur, but on her skin. At first I only noticed them on her belly [see below] but when i gave her a bath recently I realized she has them all over her body! It's cute, but I'm not sure what it is...










Are they just the equivalent of freckles or sun-spots? If so, is she getting sunburned every time I take her outside because she's so light? The sun is very bright here in south Florida sometimes so I hope its not damaging her skin because her chest and belly are pretty much bald. I feel like I should slather her lil body in sunblock or something if that's the case.

Or - are they indicating where she will have spots on her fur when she gets older? She's pretty much all white, but there are a couple tiny, very light beige markings i'm starting to see on the back of her neck and one also right at the base of her tail. I'm wondering if they will get bigger as well... 

Does anyone else with a white/light colored chi have this on theirs? Are they just natural markings that I shouldn't worry about, or what?

This is my first dog so there are a lot of things I just don't know... thanks everyone.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they look normal to me :wink: teddy has them too. you can kind of see them in this pic. his fur does cover them a bit.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Jen they look normal to me I too have a white chi & he has the same type of spots on his tummy.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

Webster has them as well. I didn't notice them until about a year after we rescued him. I don't know what causes them but my vet has seen them too and not mentioned anything about it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it is normal skin pigmentation. My chis dont have them but a couple of my other breeds have them. If it is indeed under the fur and the fur is colored then it quite possibly will be a spot?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

My Chloe has them, and they are just normal skin pigmentation


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like freckles to me. I have seen them on tons of dogs. BTW how old is your sweetie. Ivy was more white when she was tiny but the cream colors is coming out more and more. She is a VERY VERY light beige. LOVE her coloring now 

Lori


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly gets those spots really bad during the spring and summer when she bakes in the sunshine at the back door every day. The vet told me that it is normal skin pigmentation that happens as the body's way of protecting the areas that don't have hair or have very little hair from basically getting sunburned. During the winter, they completely disappear on Holly because we basically have NO sun during those months.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so glad this topic came up. I was going to make an appt. for my llittle one. Her spots have just lately been showing up. She's just about 5 mo now and it's finally getting sunny enough to actually catch some rays. They had me a little worried too.


----------



## dan4g63 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine used to have them too, pretty bad too. Hes a little over 2 years and I noticed them about a year ago. Since then hes been eating mainly home-cooked meals and the spots went away. Some vets think the spots are normal and others claim its due to their diet.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Teddy( the puppy i fostered a few years back) had them all over his body. The vet then, said they were in deed freckles.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella has some "freckles" on her belly area too, and they show up when she's out in the sun during the summer months. She has no fur on her belly area. During the winter months, these "freckles" disappear almost completely because she can't go outside in the cold and snow, and the sun is hardly out.


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I live in FL so Dia is out in the sun every day unless its raining! lol

She seems to be getting more of them, but I guess its not something to worry about. They're kinda cute.  Under her coat she definitely has some larger spots than her tummy, you can see one by her right front leg that's about the size of a credit card. Her white fur is sorta translucent so in certain lighting you can see them, but more so when she's wet.. I gotta take a pic of her during bath time, she has spots all over! looks like a different dog


----------

